# Brasero pali płyty

## Pryka

Jak w temacie, opiszę mniej więcej jak to wygląda. Gdy chcę coś nagrać na CD, płytka nagrywa się do końca, ale potem nie da się jej odczytać. Wkładam do CD-Romu, pomieli trochę płytką i nic.

Z DVD jest podobnie tylko, że na końcu wyskakuje mi, że zapis zakończył się niepowodzeniem, niezależnie od tego jaką prędkość zapisu ustalę i tak idzie ledwo 2x

Ma ktoś jakieś pomysły?

----------

## kcroot

a próbowałeś w k3b?

----------

## Pryka

Kiedyś używałem, potem zrezygnowałem przez zależności KDE(mam Gnome) i zacząłem używać Brasero, wszystko było bardzo dobrze do niedawna.

----------

## sza_ry

Może problem nie leży w programie (tego nie znam), ale w transferze danych.

Spróbuj zrobić symulację.

----------

## soban_

Mozna tez sprobowac w trybie tekstowym wypalic plyte, np cdrecordem.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ja tam się nie babram w Brasera, kupiłem sobie Nero i wszystko śmiga.

----------

## Pryka

@sza_ry możliwe nie wiem, pod Win wszystko wypala bardzo ładnie.

@soban_ o tym nie pomyślałem, dzięki

@Garrappachc a poco mi to? Tyle lat używałem k3b a potem brasero i nigdy nie było problemów. Dojdę o co chodzi i tyle. Miast kupować Nero to już wolę się przełączać na win i nagrywać na cdburnerxp

Dzięki za wszystkie rady, sprawdzę co z tego wyszło i dam znać  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

A może:

```
eix gnomebaker

[I] app-cdr/gnomebaker

     Available versions:  0.6.4{tbz2} {dvdr flac libnotify mp3 vorbis}

     Installed versions:  0.6.4{tbz2}(16:43:53 26.11.2010)(dvdr flac mp3 vorbis -libnotify)

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebaker

     Description:         GnomeBaker is a GTK2/Gnome cd burning application.
```

Osobiście używam k3b - ale w/w coś tam kiedyś nagrał, jak k3b zdechło z powodu hala.

Wesołych Świat

 :Cool: 

----------

## sebas86

Brasero nie powinno palić płyt (IMHO), może coś z jądrem nie tak?

----------

## Pryka

@soban w trybie tekstowym pali dobrze  :Smile: 

@Garrappachc właśnie testuje Nero jest super... naprawdę świetny program.

@Jacekalex kiedyś używałem z jeszcze gorszym skutkiem niż przy Brasero. Ogólnie najgorzej wspominam ten program.

@sebas86 ale pali i tyle, z jądrem wszystko okej. Bo każdy inny jakoś umie wypalić. A on raz pali raz nie, raz robi sumy kontrolne raz nie, raz sprawdza płyty raz nie, raz nagrywa prędkością którą mu podam raz nie... itp itd.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jest jeszcze:

```

* app-cdr/xfburn

     Available versions:  0.4.3-r1 {dbus debug gstreamer thunar}

     Homepage:            http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfburn

     Description:         GTK+ based CD and DVD burning application

```

 podobno niezły.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze ja stary jestem, ale jak cos wypalam to k3b z kde3 (kde-sunset) lub z palca obraz iso jade growisofs.

----------

## soban_

Ja slyszalem ze na k3b sporo osob narzekalo - potrafilo ponoc zwalac plyty podczas nagrywania. Mi sie to nie zdarzylo, a preferuje chyba nero. Chociaz to zalezy, jak uzywalem windowsa to pamietam, ze cloncd/dvd, byl niezly... Teraz to i tak plyty zaczynaja wychodzic z mody, sam uzywam obrazow - bo po prostu szkoda plyty.

----------

